Ask HN: What is the most nonsensical crypto currency you have seen? - drdrey
======
slimshady94
XP - experience points. It's team is a bunch of anonymous cartoons, no
whitepaper or any sort of technical discussion, it's github is a fork with a
few changes committed by a developer working on another coin just a few months
back, and it's worth >$800 million apparently.

~~~
muzani
It's one of the better ones imo. It's used for a social cause and unlike many
other coins, you can actually buy things with it.

------
miguelrochefort
Garlicoin

[http://reddit.com/r/garlicoin](http://reddit.com/r/garlicoin)

------
muzani
Whopper Coin: [https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/28/burger-king-russia-
cryptocur...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/28/burger-king-russia-
cryptocurrency-whoppercoin.html)

Apparently some loyalty rewards for Burger King

------
tomdre
Titcoin
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titcoin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titcoin)

~~~
drdrey
Serious question: what is the point of a coin like that targeted at a specific
industry?

------
paulcole
HempCoin has to be up there for me:

[http://hempcoin.org](http://hempcoin.org)

I submitted this as a slogan but haven't heard back:

HempCoin: Kicking the Can of Converting Cannabis to Spendable Dollars Down the
Road Since 2014

------
knopkop_
Groincoin. Can you guess what niche it was aimed at?

~~~
drdrey
looks like the site is down

------
dukeflukem
Coinye

